# New scenery set



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

has anyone seen this?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Looks like the package of the old prepainted and flocked resin?/blown plastic one from back in the day, that had that name and would have been priced at the K level.

And looking at the second picture I can firm that is what it is, long out of production.


----------



## Kroothawk (May 16, 2014)

The old logo might have been a hint:
This is an old OOP terrain piece from times, when GW had a cooperation with Noch/Ziterdes:
http://www.collecting-citadel-miniatures.com/wiki/index.php/File:DwarfFortress.jpg

Today, Ziterdes sells this superior Dwarven fortress:
http://www.ziterdes.de/ziterdes/en/....php?we_objectID=5145653&catID=64&subcatID=67


----------



## Adramalech (Nov 10, 2009)

That's not new. That's actually very, very, very, very old, and DEFINITELY out of print.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd love for them to rerelease that terrain, it was awesome!


----------



## Zion (May 31, 2011)

Not a new release then. Closed.


----------

